

Patent troll asks judge for gag order to silence opponent - RougeFemme
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/patent-troll-asks-judge-for-gag-order-to-shut-up-findthebest/

======
NAFV_P
I get the impression that one of the biggest threats to a patent troll is
publicity.

